# Off to belguim and Holland end of June. Places to stay?



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

As the topic says we are off at the end of June.
We are looking to stay in 3 seperate locations
1. Brugge
2. Holland? We fancy the drive up the coast road at some point?
3. Holland?

Any suggestions?

Criteria is

Must be a commercial site with facilities (mains/water/bar etc)
BUT most importantly
MUST be within walking distance of a town or village 1km to 2 km walk MAX

Delft or Apeldorn seems to get a few mentions but do the sights meet the above criteria?

Thanks in advance

Dennis


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,

Looking to go that way myself the middle of August so will be interested to see what info you get.

All the best dave.

8)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Dennis & Dave

We did a mini tour of the south-east of Holland earlier this year. My travelblog (minus some of the photos  ) is :: here ::. There is a Photobucket album :: here ::

We loved Holland, and will return to 'do' Appeldorn sometime, and also the ring of islands to the north. We used the Lonely Planet guide, and found it fantastic for interesting information. Delftse Hout, just outside Delft, was the sort of site you would like.

Gerald


----------



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

*belgium*

hi dennis we were in belgium last september the site is called Klien strand in a small town called jabbeke approx 4 miles from brugge with easy access to main routes also within easy reach of blakenberg with its beautiful beach and pier also Sluis in holland another wonderful place and of course ostend if you are in c/club it is in their travel service in europe book and the site is 12 miles from zeebrugge or 73 from calais hope this helps JAKS. :lol:


----------



## 101465 (Oct 19, 2006)

geraldandannie said:


> Hi Dennis & Dave
> 
> We did a mini tour of the south-east of Holland earlier this year. My travelblog (minus some of the photos  ) is :: here ::. There is a Photobucket album :: here ::
> 
> ...


I will second the comments about Delftse-Hout, its a great site and the town of Delft is truly a lovely interesting town I have been about ten times and never tire of it, will probably be there again soon.
Tone


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi Guys
Thanks for suggestions so far. They look to be ideal.
Gerald, like you blog and bucket. Good reading and great pictures.
Dennis


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi DJP

If you are looking for a site at Brugge, I would rcommend Camping Memling. It may be a bit further out of the city than the distance you have quoted, but there is a bus stop just a few hundred yards from the site.
Brugge is a beautiful city and is well worth a visit. Ghent is also worth a visit, try Camping Blaarmeersen here, again the site is out of the central area but the site is well served by a local bus route


----------



## Bretch (May 1, 2005)

brisey said:


> Hi DJP
> 
> If you are looking for a site at Brugge, I would rcommend Camping Memling. It may be a bit further out of the city than the distance you have quoted, but there is a bus stop just a few hundred yards from the site.
> Brugge is a beautiful city and is well worth a visit. Ghent is also worth a visit, try Camping Blaarmeersen here, again the site is out of the central area but the site is well served by a local bus route


There is a camperstop, €22.50 for 24hours, electric hook up, water disposal/fresh, chemical disposal (I presume). It's next to the bus station at the south of Brugge. There's a ring road it's just off of (not really signposted). free bus into town, or free bike if your willing.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi,

We have done Brugge a number of times and always stayed in the Aire just outside the city at E15 a night with electric and all the waste and water you could need. A 10 minute jaunt to the city centre, and numerous cycle routes all set out and numbered.

We also stayed in Holland on 2 of this companies sites, both excellent, clean with all facilities needed. The first was the Bosbad Hoeven site, in huge grounds with an amazing aray of things to do, expecially the water park for children and adults alike, lots of cycle routes around here also but we didn't partake so cannot comment.

The second was Napoleon Hoeve, this we loved for other reasons, we where a 5 minute walk to the beach, we also drove to the Ferry which we could have ridden to on bikes it was that close, this took us across the water into Zealand, at the ferry port on the other side is the train station, 2 minute walk then into Middlesbourg where we had a wonderful day including a pleasure trip for 3 hours (I think) down the river there. 
Middlesbourg was one of our favourite towns ever, little bells ringing while you walk around, many cyclists that came over on the ferry with their bikes which you can then follow the canal from the ferry port right into Middlesbourg, bit too strenuous for us unfit humans but nice and flat.

If you need more info let me know, this should be a link to all their sites - fingers crossed 

http://www.molecaten.nl/en/home.html

Mandy


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi,

Have a look at the following link.
We have stayed at the camping in Breskens and my favorite is the camping in Domburg, which has everything you ask for.
http://www.roompotparcs.com/holiday_parks/europe/the_netherlands/index

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Dennis,

The link has not come through the way I wanted it. You want to go to the county of Zeeland, which is the one above Belgium.

Maddie


----------



## chrisnkathie (Apr 18, 2006)

If you fancy a few days in Amsterdam I would recommend Gaasperpark. It has a very easy approach from the Motorway links, but the great joy is that it's a five minute walk from the Metro line to Central station. You can buy Metro, Tram and Bus inclusive tickets from reception. We bought a 96 hour pass for 16 euros.


----------



## folkranger (May 28, 2008)

site within walk/cycle of Gouda at Reeuwik (not sure of spelling) the most beutiful area in holland that we've found. small club. Beautiful walks/cycling round lakes adjacent site. Goudaitself is great small walled city.


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Dennis,camping Koningshof in Rijnsburg is a nice site very near the coast,its a good few years since I was there but I'm sure its just as good now.As i remember its a short walk or cycle to the village also easy bus to Leiden and then train to Amsterdam is only 30 mins or so..


----------

